# Ripping skin?



## still learning (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello, Almost finish reading "One strike" (stopping power) by Frank Albert.

Great book...He mentions if it presents itself...pinch/rip the eye lids with the thumb  and forefinger (pinching)...rip  to tear off....oweee!

Ripping skin...is if it presents itself...thumb or other fingers..stick in the mouth in front of teeth and pull outwards ripping the cheeks....try this on yourself......doesn't take much to rip....

Ears are easy  to remove..just grab and pull down....can be return later?

Groin has a bag...this skin can be rip...just pull...(Note:did not try this on self yet).

What are some of your flavoriates SKin ripping techniques...? .......Aloha

PS: Still learning how to rip the skin off coconuts bare hands...heard of people who can do this...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 6, 2006)

My finger nails tend to get long so I tend to draw blood if i us open hand techniques or grabs.  In this day in age that is not the best thing from a medical outlook.  way to many things that can be transmitted from an open wound


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 6, 2006)

I agree, why intentionally get someone elses blood all over you.  Not to mention that I don't think most people would have the mindset to tear off someones eyelid or ear, and that it is completely untrainable in any realistic way.  And even then, the guy is going into shock, he may stop, he may just get really mad.


----------



## still learning (Jul 6, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> My finger nails tend to get long so I tend to draw blood if i us open hand techniques or grabs. In this day in age that is not the best thing from a medical outlook. way to many things that can be transmitted from an open wound


 
Hello, Good point...in a life or death situtions....does it matter? ..best to let the other person suffer or die!   than again...we should be NICE?


----------



## Explorer (Jul 6, 2006)

I prefer pinching to ripping ... less blood, lymph and all that icky stuff.  A good pinch FEELS like your skin is being ripped ... so it may be almost as good.


----------



## spinkick (Jul 7, 2006)

Hahaha  this thread reminds me of gangs of new york when the bald irishmen gets fish hooked.  My favorite is ripping off the whole ear.. i wouldnt try to rip off an eyelid if i could do that why not just gouge out the whole eye?


----------



## still learning (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello, In a street fight/or fighting for your life...Do what you gotta do...there is NO time to think..just reactions, and when the "ripping" presents itself...DO NOT LIMIT YOURSELF!

Others who know these techniques may use it on you...BEWARE!

There is NO RULES in a real fight...better to come out ahead...then without one!  

Trust your instincts in all situtions...Aloha


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 7, 2006)

> In a street fight/or fighting for your life...Do what you gotta do


 
i agree with that statement completely  but in practice I really don't want any more blood on me than I have to have.  Plus that my students tend to get irritated when i leave my initials on them


----------



## Dark (Jul 7, 2006)

I know quite a few "streetfighters" who cut and sharpen their nails into points for that exact reason. ON the ear ripping thing, when I was 15 I watched my friends dad grab this guys ears and head butt him in the face. The idea was tear the guy's piercings out but my friend's dad tore apart of the guys ear lobes off, piercings in place... ouch!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 7, 2006)

Dark said:
			
		

> I know quite a few "streetfighters" who cut and sharpen their nails into points for that exact reason. ON the ear ripping thing, when I was 15 I watched my friends dad grab this guys ears and head butt him in the face. The idea was tear the guy's piercings out but my friend's dad tore apart of the guys ear lobes off, piercings in place... ouch!


And multiple peircings are but perforations.
Sean


----------



## tradrockrat (Jul 7, 2006)

Dark said:
			
		

> I know quite a few "streetfighters" who cut and sharpen their nails into points for that exact reason. ON the ear ripping thing, when I was 15 I watched my friends dad grab this guys ears and head butt him in the face. The idea was tear the guy's piercings out but my friend's dad tore apart of the guys ear lobes off, piercings in place... ouch!


 
Got a buddy who not only sharpens his thumbnails, but he also varnishes them to make them stronger and more likely to survive hard usage in a fight.  Dude's got frickin talons!


----------



## still learning (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello, Never knew people would sharpen there fingernails for street fighting.  In a gang, living in a very rough place...makes sense to do this!

....Never know when something new comes up.....Aloha


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Almost finish reading "One strike" (stopping power) by Frank Albert.
> 
> Great book...He mentions if it presents itself...pinch/rip the eye lids with the thumb and forefinger (pinching)...rip to tear off....oweee!
> 
> ...


 
I think I'd have to also go with the pinching theory over the ripping/tearing.  Not saying that these are not worthy moves, just that we need to be cautious as to what we do.

Mike


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 9, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Almost finish reading "One strike" (stopping power) by Frank Albert.
> 
> Great book...He mentions if it presents itself...pinch/rip the eye lids with the thumb and forefinger (pinching)...rip to tear off....oweee!
> 
> ...


 
Once again I recall Ying Jow Pai... IE, techniques that remove muscles from bones.  With a little hand strength and the proper grab a lot can be removed.  How about a bicept?


----------



## bujuts (Jul 9, 2006)

If you're in a position where you can actually have enough control over the skeleton to actually rip something, then you've got the person in position to do structural damage.  Its a fantasy to think you'll be able to rip something in the maylay of a fight prior to having physical control.  If you actually do gain the upper hand and have physical control over the offender's skeletal structure, then it begs the question what the ripping of skin will really accomplish. 

If submission or choking out is your intent, then submit or choke him out.  If he needs to be broken physically (destruction of joints, etc.), then do it.  If he needs to die, then kill him.  If a person is in a deranged state, then ripped skin will not be crippling pain, and may likely fuel his fire, or at the very least put him into a frenzy (hence, the need for skeletal control once again).

Last but not least, like it or not, if you do rip skin his next attack might not be a punch at all, but the crippling blow of litigation.  Self defense is multi-faceted.  Attack wisely.

Salute,

Steven Brown
UKF


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 9, 2006)

> If you're in a position where you can actually have enough control over the skeleton to actually rip something, then you've got the person in position to do structural damage. Its a fantasy to think you'll be able to rip something in the maylay of a fight prior to having physical control. If you actually do gain the upper hand and have physical control over the offender's skeletal structure, then it begs the question what the ripping of skin will really accomplish.



I don't think that's necessarily true.  If your assailant is on top of you crushing your skull, or you are locked like lovers on the ground in an uncoordinated mauling combat (as fights often end up) reaching to the face may be simple, even if you are getting your **** handed to you.



> Last but not least, like it or not, if you do rip skin his next attack might not be a punch at all, but the crippling blow of litigation. Self defense is multi-faceted. Attack wisely.



Honestly... If you rip a persons eyelids off I don't think he will be in a position to produce crippling blows.  It is my opinion that a missing ear will certainly cause enough pain and confusion to cease all attacks at least long enough to quickly leave.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 12, 2006)

bujuts said:
			
		

> If you're in a position where you can actually have enough control over the skeleton to actually rip something, then you've got the person in position to do structural damage.  Its a fantasy to think you'll be able to rip something in the maylay of a fight prior to having physical control.  If you actually do gain the upper hand and have physical control over the offender's skeletal structure, then it begs the question what the ripping of skin will really accomplish.
> 
> If submission or choking out is your intent, then submit or choke him out.  If he needs to be broken physically (destruction of joints, etc.), then do it.  If he needs to die, then kill him.  If a person is in a deranged state, then ripped skin will not be crippling pain, and may likely fuel his fire, or at the very least put him into a frenzy (hence, the need for skeletal control once again).
> 
> ...


This is a good point. What will ripping accomplish exactly? However, that being said, ripping can cause a reaction. Like Shaolinwind said, if your getting choked out or something, ripping could be exactly what you need to change the situation to your favor. I dont think I would attack intending to rip or tear skin unless I'm in a situation like being choked and need a reaction, then I would immediately move to a more devistating attack.



			
				Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Honestly... If you rip a persons eyelids off I don't think he will be in a position to produce crippling blows. It is my opinion that a missing ear will certainly cause enough pain and confusion to cease all attacks at least long enough to quickly leave.


 Dont count on it. Someone rips off my ear in a fight they better also disable me, because i'm going to beat them down....of course that is my goal in any encounter...but missing an ear would really piss me off. Also, with the adrenaline issue and such I think its a mistake to expect any technique to truly stop an encounter.

7sm


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 12, 2006)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I don't think that's necessarily true. If your assailant is on top of you crushing your skull, or you are locked like lovers on the ground in an uncoordinated mauling combat (as fights often end up) reaching to the face may be simple, even if you are getting your **** handed to you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Honestly... If you rip a persons eyelids off I don't think he will be in a position to produce crippling blows.* It is my opinion that a missing ear will certainly cause enough pain and confusion to cease all attacks at least long enough to quickly leave.


 
The person you replied to stated "crippling blow of litigation", meaning a lawsuit not an actual blow.


----------



## still learning (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello, Anyway...the purpose was to inform  of this technique to use...IF it presents itself....SURE there are other things you can do too...Biting the eye lids if grappling close enough to use this? .........Aloha

PS:If fighting for your life...do what you gotta do...just need to learn what is available to use...?


----------



## soul_sword34 (Jul 21, 2006)

This reminds me of the old days of Kara-te.  The old stories of Kara-te-ka being able to rip out ribcages and tear muscles from the skeletal structure.  All myth.   Funakoshi loved to hear those stories.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 10, 2006)

the only skin ripping i would do is tearing off an ear.

i hear (no pun intended) that its pretty easy to grab a hold of one and just rip it off.

but i haven't had the chance to try it.


----------

